# Separate Tivo box with Directv



## nickmedfonzo33 (Jan 8, 2010)

K so I have an older tivo, it's a philips ptv300. I have a newer directv box, which is a model d12-100. From reading posts I'm pretty sure I need to buy either an IR or serial cable. The problem is my directv box doesnt have a serial port, it has a usb instead. SO my questions are what to buy and will it work?


----------



## nickmedfonzo33 (Jan 8, 2010)

or could i just plug the cable cord from the wall directly into the tivo and just not use the directv?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

The USB interface is your best bet ....
http://www.patersontech.com/products/UsbTvTranslator.aspx

Unless you have Cable TV on that "cable cord from the wall", you can't connect it directly to your Tivo. Your Tivo doesn't have a satellite tuner.


----------



## nickmedfonzo33 (Jan 8, 2010)

the tivo doesnt have anything shaped like that to plug into. it only has two holes under "Cntrl Out" labeled "serial" and "IR". They look like headphone jacks or something.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

nickmedfonzo33 said:


> the tivo doesnt have anything shaped like that to plug into. it only has two holes under "Cntrl Out" labeled "serial" and "IR". They look like headphone jacks or something.


As it says right on that USB TV Translator page *"TiVo users will need the TiVo serial cable"*. If you don't know what that is look at the 9th item down on this page. I believe that cable shipped with most older Tivos.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

why not just get an old directivo to use instead?


----------



## nickmedfonzo33 (Jan 8, 2010)

thank you for the help.

What exactly would I need to buy to do it the infrared way?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

nickmedfonzo33 said:


> thank you for the help.
> 
> What exactly would I need to buy to do it the infrared way?


You need the "IR Repeater Eye". I think you can buy them via the Tivo web site if you've lost the one that came with your Tivo. But in my experience you'll have better luck with the USB/Serial Cable.


----------



## QMaster01 (Mar 2, 2014)

Connecting a TiVo series 2 DVR (Digital Video Recorder) to a DirecTV model D12-500 STB (Set Top Box) via a serial RS-232 to USB connection

Note: One can use the IR cable that comes with the TiVo but the channel changing is very slow and TiVo enters 3 digits for a channel up function.

You will need the following components:

A TiVo serial RS-232 cable with a 3.5mm plug on one end and a male DB-9 connector on the other end. This cable is provided with your TiVo. (If needed, try eBay or TiVo. com)

A Female DB-9 to Female DB-9 gender changer

A DB-9 male to female Null modem adapter

A USB to serial cable. This cable must have the pl2303 chip which is compatible with linux. (the pl2303X chips do not work according to mythtv. org/wiki/Controlling_DirecTV_Set_Top_Box_(STB)_via_USB_or_Serial#Over view)

According to mythtv. org
Known good adapters are:
1.	The Sabrent USB->Serial port adapter newegg. com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812156008)
1.	WARNING: I ordered one of these and it no longer works with the DirecTV box. These are now using the pl2303X chips instead of the pl2303 and do not work.
2.	IOGEAR GUC232A, ATEN UC-232A (pl2303), BAFO BF-810, QVS UR-2000M2, Sabrent SBT-USC1M and other PL2303 based adapters are known working.
1.	WARNING: I ordered two of these (Sabrent?) and they no longer work with the DirecTV box. These are now using the pl2303X chips instead of the pl2303 and do not work.
2.	A new IOGear GUC232A unit worked for me on 2010-06-17, so either they still use the older rev (unlikely) or DirecTV upgraded to a newer Linux kernel that fixes the driver bug with the new revision (likely).
3.	[cablestogo. com/product.asp?cat%5fid=1529&sku=26886]
1.	July 06, 2007 Update: It has been reported that EMTC (emtcompany. com/products/adapters/dxubdb9-usb-to-serial-db9-adapter-cable.htm) is no longer shipping linux compatible (PL2303) cables. Previously, they were a good and inexpensive supplier, but the replacement cables are not compatible. DO NOT BUY THESE
4.	GWC UC320 (newegg. com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16812107108). This has been reported to work on both the HD20-100 and D11-500 boxes as of November, 2007.
5.	dtvcontrol.com/index.aspx?content=cable, which shows up under linux as "Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port"
6.	Dynex DX-UBDB9 purchased off of ebay (February 2009 and August 2009) work fine on the H20-600, H20-100 and H21-200.
7.	Paterson Technology USB TV Translator. Works flawlessly on an H23 receiver (also works with D11, D12, and H20) and has additional logic to eliminate the channel banner quickly.
8.	Other cables/adapters are unknown (use at your own risk).
Be careful, a lot of these adapters are no longer pl2303 based although they carry the same Model number. Try cooldvr.com. He carries a complete set of cables (pc or mac to stb) that are tested to work. Cost about the same as buying the parts individually
Official USB to Serial Cable Support
According to the Installers Guide V2.2, the following USB to Serial Adapters are fully supported:
Supported USB-Serial Adapters
Manufacturer	Model	USB Vendor ID	USB Product ID
IOGEAR	GUC232A	0x067B	0x2303
ATEN	UC-232A	0x067B	0x2303
BAFO	BF-810	0x067B	0x2303
Therefore, it is possible (though not guaranteed) that your particular USB-Serial adapter will work if it has:
	USB Vendor ID= 0x067B
	USB Product ID= 0x2303

Connect the cables and adapters together. Plug the 3.5mm plug into the Serial port on the back of the TiVo series 2. Plug the USB cable into the back of the DirecTV model D12 receiver. Unplug the power cord on the receiver and then plug it back in.

On the TiVo Series 2 unit, use the TiVo remote and
Press TiVo to Go to messages and settings
Settings
Channels
Channel Changing (if this is not visible, you will have to repeat Guided setup by resetting your TiVo and adding on a DirecTV satellite receiver)
OK
No, Ive switched to a different satellite box
DirecTV brand remote
Use Serial cable

Your TiVo remote will now be able to change channels on the satellite receiver.

Now on the DirecTV receiver, using the DirecTV remote, change the banner display time;
Menu
Setup
System Setup
Display
Change Banner display time to 2 seconds. (Or see DIRECTV Set-Top Box Information for 
the Installer manual, see below.)

Related sites:

mythtv. org/wiki/Controlling_DirecTV_Set_Top_Box_(STB)_via_USB_or_Serial#Over view
sbcatest. com/DTV-MD-0058-DIRECTVSet-topInformationforInstallers-V2.2.pdf
pdp8. net/directv/directv.shtml_for the Windows "directv.pl" perl script
gbpvr. com/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Utility/DirecTVChannelControl
cooldvr. com/SerialChannelIR.html
patersontech. com/support/support.aspx_(couldnt find the USB TV translator here)


----------

